# Serious low water output/pressure?



## theeman (Oct 15, 2016)

In my bathroom I have a sink and 4' away a tub w/shower. The water pressure and output at the sink is good. But at the bath the hot water is about 1/8 of what it should be! More like a trickle. I opened and removed the faucet and it was fine but I replace it anyway. So this is not the problem. I am thinking it most likely is some blockage (if it were a leak I would have a flood here and I would know it!) in the pipe between the sink and the bath - is this a correct assumption? 
And if so what is my next step - should I try snaking it? If so what kind of snake do I use? 
Any information helpful to this amateur,

Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Oct 16, 2016)

Old steel supply lines?


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 16, 2016)

There isn't a snake for water supply lines.

Old galv. steel lines developed rust and mineral deposits which are a constant source of the type of difficulties you are experiencing.

What was the method you used to determine that the faucet was fine?

Is your faucet a 2 or 3 handle or a single lever?


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Oct 17, 2016)

Even plastic pipes can clog with shavings from pipe cuts and glue blobs. And PEX can crimp closed if bent in too tight a radius. But its most likely a rust-closed galvanized riser. Many copper systems use galvanized risers as a matter of convenience in getting the stop valve height correct and to add more protection against misplaced trim nails so you have to look closer than just a glance under the house to know for certain.

Phil


----------

